# OK, get ready, get set, ga ga ga ga go! one of those $2300 forks....@ $10.50+ now...



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-SCHW...822?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6732e196


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 2, 2012)

Please tell me its bent.


----------



## npence (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes forks are bent and there is no way someone paid 2300 for those forks they might of bid that much but no way they paid for the fork.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2012)

Last time:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...7tFCypArPNdSKep5%2F1c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## John (Aug 2, 2012)

*Shipping*

I was told by a friend that knows a guy that heard that they also paid over $500.00 in shipping to fly the forks to a Russian millionaire.


----------



## npence (Aug 2, 2012)

You can ship a whole bike to Russia for $500. I can't believe any of this if it is true give me the Russian number will sell my whole collection for $500,000 and I will cover shipping.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 2, 2012)

*Gentlemen... you must read the fine print*

Apparently it the bidder who ridiculously spent $2,133 on the fork, backed out and never paid for them, they were re-listed and the same happened again... the last I saw of these the owner only received one bid for $9.99 on them and he had reserve put on them. Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160852104236#ht_500wt_1182

SO you can all see yourselves.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 2, 2012)

that is a 1940 fork. problem is it's a girls fork. it may only bring $1500 or so. who knows, we'll see.
oh and Nate, I think you owe me some more on the one I sold you!


----------



## jkent (Aug 3, 2012)

*Flea bay!*

There is alot of SHAKEY buisness going on lately on ebay. What's the deal? Is this what ebay has turned into?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok now its official there are Huffman folks just as whacked as some of the Schwinn guys who will pay $1200 for a brake lever. Nearly $400 for a bent, girls fork! I've got a bent Cycle Truck fork I was going to throw away but I see that could be next months groceries! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 4, 2012)

Well put Shawn, no one bats an eye at the shenanigans when some guy lists half a dozen jewel tank Schwinn straightbar tanks, and then pulls them, or when someone lists a bike that's been in the hands of collectors for at least 30 years as a "Barn Find" but one Huffman part sells for more than the $20.00 the Schwinn guys expect and someone has to call foul play...


----------

